# G'day



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!  Do you have any pictures of your horses?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome, we love pictures! :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yay!!!!  :lol: 8) 
Another Aussie.
Oh yeah almost forgot G'day and welcome to the horsey forum!
Now I know this has nothing to do with it but Miss Twisty which footy team do you barrack for?
I barrack for the Geelong Cats.
Go Cats!!!  
Wooohooo :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I love holdens!
Your talkin' bout the cars right?
We have a black commodore holden. Lol :lol: 
Is that how you spell commodore?
Any way I hate fords.
F is for found. O is for on. R is for rubbish. D is for dump.
FORD- Found on rubbish dump!
Hahaha hehehe lol lol lol :wink: :lol:  
Ahhh, I crack my self up.
Oh yeah, what color are they? :?


----------



## Miss Twisty (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.
Rach, I'm not an AFL fan, NRL is my style!! Go the Cowboys!! lol
And yes I am talkin about cars, but I'm talkin old style like build before I was born. The WB is the 80-84/5 model of for example the commodoore ute. Their great utes and easy to work on. Mine has a pink chassis and the cab is soon to be painted black. It's a work in progress.
Here's another one about FORD's - Fixed Or Repaired Daily.

So how many Aussie's are actually on here?

This is my filly Buttons









She's a little champ.

This is Honey and Blinky. Honey is my best broodmare due to an injury and Blinky is my partner.








Ain't they both so cute! lol.

And this is me on my stallion Joe, not the best pick of us both but you get that! lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwww. She's cute. Well, actually there are quite a few Aussies on here as well. I made up another one about ford but I don't no if I should say it, because someone said not to. :evil: 
And go footy!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, you have some nice horses! :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! I'm a Ford girl all the way, but those sayings are really funny 8)


----------



## Miss Twisty (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 
Those horses are only 3 of something like 29... I think thats the right number!
Friesian Mirror- I'm full of them kinda comments! lol. I'm always in trouble for being smart :roll:


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

welcome ms twisty. go australia iv only ran into a few australians on here but there all nice cute horses


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi i'm another Aussie! Welcome

i like your horses Buttons is really cute! I used to part own a mare called buttons i think it's the cutest name!hehe


----------

